# VPX Meltdown Review



## Bradicallyman (Aug 26, 2008)

I am currently starting my second cycle of meltdown after having amazing results my first go at it. After a long spring and early summer of going on a cruise, partying and drinking, and binge eating, I decided to get back into shape. This was at the same time my fiancee decided to follow the body for life diet so obviously I was eating the same types of food listed in the book since she is the main cook of the house. Nothing too strict but a huge change from what I was doing before (drinking 3-4 days a week and eating fast food all the time). 

My last year and a half of college I gained about 25 pounds and at one point the scale read 190. With the help of meltdown, getting on a strict weight training program (cardio was limited to basketball every so often) and eating the body for life foods my fiancee would make, I have dropped 22 pounds in three months while keeping "most" of my strength. Of course this has a lot to do with getting back in shape and putting down the booze (happy to say that since the 4th of July, I have not had a single drink) but there is no doubt in my mind that meltdown helped out a lot. I didn't notice much of a change in my mood like people have said but thats ok for me, I am generally a happy guy lol. 

I will post back and let everyone know how my second run with it goes. Obviously my results wont be as dramatic but I still do have a lot of fat I want to get rid of around my belly before I start bulking so hopefully this will do the trick.

-Fat Burning Ability...10
-Energy Enhancement..8 (I would notice it more some days than others)
-Mood Affects...3 (didn't notice much of anything in this field)
-Appetite Suppressing Capability...6 (I am always hungry)
-Side Effects...10 (no sides at all)


----------



## zombul (Aug 27, 2008)

There is alot of interest in Meltdown on this board and others I will be interested to see what you think of it the second time around!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Aug 27, 2008)

So far so good. I am still losing a consistent 1-2 pounds a week. 

I took about a 2 and a half week break before starting again last week. My fat loss seemed to slow down a little bit during my break but since starting I have lost another 1.5 pounds (8 days) which makes for a total of 22 pounds since the middle of June. I wish I had a reliable way to test body fat but the mirror doesn't lie. I cant wait to start bulking!


----------



## zombul (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried the Meltdown myself and it was ok.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Aug 29, 2008)

sad to say that I am breaking down tonight and having drinks for the first time since the 4th of July. I can't turn down a free ticket, free dinner, and free drinks at a Seahawks game paid for by my friends company lol. I know I will stop fat loss for a few days, hopefully I don't gain any!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 8, 2008)

I am nearing the end of my second three week cycle of meltdown and am just as pleased as I was the first time. I have not lost as much weight during the second bottle but I can tell that I have gotten much leaner in certain areas. In three weeks I lost a total of 5 lbs while keeping my strength up. So that totals up to be 27 lbs this summer while taking Meltdown for a total of 6 weeks during that time (Weight loss during combined Meltdown cycles is probably around 13 lbs) . Nothing too drastic but I feel great about my progress and there is no doubt that Meltdown helped!


----------



## MarXXX (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats! I am happy to hear more positive results, my 1st bottle should be here anytime!

Good luck!


----------



## rugbystar3 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi just wondering, i am new to VPX Meltdown and was wondering can i mix supplements, as in take VPX Meltdown and BSN Nitrix? or is that bad?
comment back plz!


----------

